# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  بركات نصيرات ......

## أميرة قوس النصر

احيانا تكون الشخص الصحيح في المكان الخاطئ 
عندما تسطيع ان تصلح وتبني ياتي من يحاول ان يقص جناحيك لانه ما تفعله يجلب حب الناس تجاهك ....
تبدا القصة بوجود شاب في جامعه ما على وجه الكره الارضية _حشانا_ ارد ان يصلح شيئا ظاهر من ظلم واقع على كلية طلاب جامعه ما .
بدا مسيرته بمحاولت نقد لكن سرعان ما قاوموه بحجه (انت مين؟ )، فحاول ان يصل الى سلطة في مجلس الطلبة حتى يكون تصرفه باسم الطلاب مشروعا ،وليستطيع ان يجب على ذلك السؤال ...
وما ان بدا بطريقه صحيح ومغايره عن طريقه (الحكي) والوعود وما ان سار بطريق التغيير حتى  بدأت العقبات من الجميع ومجالس الضبط وامور قديم فتحت اوراقها ضده ليرى ان المجتمع الصغير الذي اعتبره نفسه جزء منه و حاول ان يصلح هو نفسة من يحاربه ،وامامه طريقين اما ان يخذل من معه وينسحب او ان يقاتل لوحده ويخسر واحتار بين الامرين فكلاهما هزيمة .....
بركات نصيرات هو نموذج  لذلك الطالب ،حاول ان يغير دون حكي لكنه كان لوحده رغم كل من دعمه كان لوحده بكل الظروف العصيبه , لا احد يريد ان يوجع راسه ولسان حالهم يقول (شو بدك بالعجقه يا زلمة خلص جامعه وبعدين عارض شو ما بدك )...
حاول وفكر ووعد على يقين منه بقدرته على المواجهه وتحقيق ما يسعى اليه الاغلب ، لم يعد بشي خرافي بالنسبه لنا ،لكنه مستهجن عند غيرنا،وحتى لو ارداو ان يتم فلن يسمحو له بان يقول (انا من سعيت لتحقيق ذلك) ..
هي لعبه تكرر في كل مره الكل يسعى  للظهور  حاملا شعار ( مصلحتي اولا ) ...
نحن يا بركات لم نتوقع شيئا لاننا في كلية هي جزء من مجتمع ودنيا اعتدنا فيها على قتل الابطال قبل ولادتهم فوجودهم رغم محبتنا لهم غير مرغوب، لاننا غير مستعدين ان وقعت ان نمد يدنا لك وان وجهت اليك الاتهامات ان نشهد معك ، انت منذنب فكل من يحاول ان يغير خطا امامه هو انسان طفره مشوه فكريا  يحاول ان يقحمنا ويقحم  نفسه بامور جديده ، ولما ذا نجرب شئيا جديد؟ لقد اعتدنا على واقعنا بكل سيئاته واعتدنا ان يكون مرشح  الطلبة هو مرشح لفتح الشعب المغلقه وتامين المواد غير المطروحه لا اكثر ولا اقل 
فكيف تاتي وتقول ان عليهم ان يصلحو ما حولنا 
؟؟!!
كيف تتجرأ قائلا (زهقنا حكي بدنا تغيير)؟؟


لم استغرب من هذه النهايه ولا استغرب واعذرك  ان انسحبت وصدقني لن تسمى هزيمة 
فنجوم السماء لا تهتز برياح الارض ...

بقلم : مها عزمي

----------


## Sc®ipt

انسحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

ليييييييييييييييييييييش
هيييييييييييييييييك
الجاااااااااااااااااااامعة
التعييييييييييسه
خلص بكفينا عاد

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

وضع اقل من عادي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا ما تنسحب يا بركات
حيصير متل ما بدنا
وبتمنى من مرشحنا الزعبي 
ومرشحي التخصصات الاخرى
 ينظمو الك ويساندوك

وبجد زهقنا حكي و بدنا تغيير

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني حال شو بدكو تغيرو في
ارضو فيه احسن 
بتحاولو تصلو لشي مستحيل يصير 
ارضو في الي انتو فيه احسن ما تنالو اشي
وتطلعو خسرانين 


وبتمنى من بركات ما ينسحب 
لانه ما في داعي
وما في سبب يدعو للانسحاب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هالمره بدي احكي و افلت الساني عالمزبوط :Db465236ff: 

الحمامات الي بالمبنى الرئيسي......لسه بدري عالافتتاح :Db465236ff: 

البُكس الموجوده عند شارع الملعب,,,,,,بدنا نلقط الزيتونات  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الحمامات وسخه,,,,,,,,تعودنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

6000 طالب......كأنها مزرعة غنم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بعض المراوح في القاعات خربانه,,,,,,هوا الطبيعة احسن و صحي كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


و اللهِ الشاطر الي بتخرج اول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


المره الجاي انا ما رح اصوت و له رح اساند اي حدا :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(15):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> احيانا تكون الشخص الصحيح في المكان الخاطئ 
> عندما تسطيع ان تصلح وتبني ياتي من يحاول ان يقص جناحيك لانه ما تفعله يجلب حب الناس تجاهك ....
> تبدا القصة بوجود شاب في جامعه ما على وجه الكره الارضية _حشانا_ ارد ان يصلح شيئا ظاهر من ظلم واقع على كلية طلاب جامعه ما .
> بدا مسيرته بمحاولت نقد لكن سرعان ما قاوموه بحجه (انت مين؟ )، فحاول ان يصل الى سلطة في مجلس الطلبة حتى يكون تصرفه باسم الطلاب مشروعا ،وليستطيع ان يجب على ذلك السؤال ...
> وما ان بدا بطريقه صحيح ومغايره عن طريقه (الحكي) والوعود وما ان سار بطريق التغيير حتى بدأت العقبات من الجميع ومجالس الضبط وامور قديم فتحت اوراقها ضده ليرى ان المجتمع الصغير الذي اعتبره نفسه جزء منه و حاول ان يصلح هو نفسة من يحاربه ،وامامه طريقين اما ان يخذل من معه وينسحب او ان يقاتل لوحده ويخسر واحتار بين الامرين فكلاهما هزيمة .....
> بركات نصيرات هو نموذج لذلك الطالب ،حاول ان يغير دون حكي لكنه كان لوحده رغم كل من دعمه كان لوحده بكل الظروف العصيبه , لا احد يريد ان يوجع راسه ولسان حالهم يقول (شو بدك بالعجقه يا زلمة خلص جامعه وبعدين عارض شو ما بدك )...
> حاول وفكر ووعد على يقين منه بقدرته على المواجهه وتحقيق ما يسعى اليه الاغلب ، لم يعد بشي خرافي بالنسبه لنا ،لكنه مستهجن عند غيرنا،وحتى لو ارداو ان يتم فلن يسمحو له بان يقول (انا من سعيت لتحقيق ذلك) ..
> هي لعبه تكرر في كل مره الكل يسعى للظهور حاملا شعار ( مصلحتي اولا ) ...
> نحن يا بركات لم نتوقع شيئا لاننا في كلية هي جزء من مجتمع ودنيا اعتدنا فيها على قتل الابطال قبل ولادتهم فوجودهم رغم محبتنا لهم غير مرغوب، لاننا غير مستعدين ان وقعت ان نمد يدنا لك وان وجهت اليك الاتهامات ان نشهد معك ، انت منذنب فكل من يحاول ان يغير خطا امامه هو انسان طفره مشوه فكريا يحاول ان يقحمنا ويقحم نفسه بامور جديده ، ولما ذا نجرب شئيا جديد؟ لقد اعتدنا على واقعنا بكل سيئاته واعتدنا ان يكون مرشح الطلبة هو مرشح لفتح الشعب المغلقه وتامين المواد غير المطروحه لا اكثر ولا اقل 
> ...


 
شكرا كتير إلك يا مها على طرح هاد الموضوع ..

وأنا بشيد وبشكر بركات نصيرات على جهده .. وأكيد أنا والاتحاد معه وما رح نتركه ..

و لكن ...


أولا .. أنا لم ولن أكرر ما تكلمت به في مثل هذا الموضع ..
ولن أقوم بالرد على ما تفوه به بعض الأعضاء من أن جميع أعضاء الاتحاد نيام باستثناء بركات نصيرات .. لأننا لسنا في مقام للدفاع عن النفس .. بل في مقام المصلحه العامه وليس المصلحه الشخصيه ..



وكرد بسيط لجميع طلاب كلية الحصن الجامعيه عما فعله

 اتحاد الطلبه  \ الدورة التاسعه

 .. وبخاصه رئيس الاتحاد لأن كل اللوم يقع عليه دائما :

قمنا نحن اتحاد الطلبه بالذهاب الى مركز الجامعه ومقابلة المسؤولين هناك .. ووجهنا لهم عدة مطالب منها :

1-  صيانه كامله للحمامات والتواليت في الكليه ووضع اكسسوارت فيها .. وها هي الحمامات في صيانه ومنها ما قد تم صيانته .. ولكني لا أعلم لماذا لم تفتح لحد الآن وأنا في متابعه دائمه لهذا الموضوع .. وبخاصه بطء العمل الشديد جدا ..

2- طرح عطاء جديد لكفتيريا الكليه وتجديدها .. وعدم السماح للطلبة بالعمل بها .. وها هي الكفتيريا أفضل حالا من قبل وكل موظفيها من خارج الكليه ..

3- عمل صيانه عامه لمرافق الكليه .. وطالبنا بمدخل أفضل للكليه .. وها هي مرافق الكليه في تحسن ملموس بعض الشيء والمدخل أصبح أحسن حالا من قبل ..

4- قدمنا شكوى عامه بإدارة الكليه لعدم تعاونها مع الطلبه بشكل عام واتحاد الطلبه بشكل خاص .. وها هي الإداره تغيرت ولا ننكر أنها أفضل من ذي قبل .. وبخاصه أنه تم تغيير العميد وعميد شؤون الطلبه الذي كان يقف مرصادا للاتحاد وكل ما يقدمه من جديد للطلبه .. وأعتقد أن الطلاب على علم بذلك ..

5- بشكل شخصي .. مساعدة عدد كبير من الطلاب ومن مختلف التخصصات في أمورهم الأكاديميه من تسجيل وسحب واصافه وغير ذلك من أمور أكاديميه .. علما بأن الكثير الكثير من أعضاء الاتحاد لم يقدم هذه الخدمه البسيطه وفضل البقاء في البيت أو تقديم الخدمه الذاتيه لنفسه فقط .. والتي يعيب علينا تسميتها بخدمه لأنها أقل ما يمكن تقديمه لزملائنا الطلبه .. 

6- في المستقبل القريب جدا سيتم تقديم دورات مجانيه للطلبه من عدة شركات ولأول مرة ..  ولن أعود بالفضل لنفسي بذلك .. بل لأعضاء الاتحاد أجمع ..

7- أنا شخصيا وكوني طالب علم حاسوب ، طالبت بتغيير كامل لأجهزة الحاسوب في مختبرات الكليه .. وأوليت هذا الموضوع أهتماما فرديا ... لأنها لا تصلح أبدا للدراسه والتعلم عليها .. وها هي الأجهزة تغيرت إلى الأفضل .. وإن شاء الله رح حاول إنه ما يضل ولا جهاز قديم في أي مختبر في الكليه ..

8- انا الآن ( رئيس اتحاد الطلبه بشكل خاص وباسم اتحاد الطلبه ) بصدد تقديم شكاوى بعدد من موظفي الكليه الذين لن ولم يقوموا بالتعاون مع الطلبه والذين يستقبلون الطلبه بأسلوب غير لائق .. مع العلم أن هذه الشكاوى ستكون محل الأنظار في الآونه الأخيره لاتحاد الطلبه وسيكون لها كل الصدى في الكليه ..
وأنا مستعد لتلقي أي اسم لموظف أساء المعامله مع أي من زملائي الطلاب .. وأعده بالرد على هذا الموظف بالعين الحمرا ..


وبغض النظر عن ما إذا كانت هذه الأمور قد تمت من دافع اتحاد الطلبه أم من غيره ..

ومع هذا كله .. ومع كل ما قدمه اتحاد الطلبه وما سيقدمه .. فأنا بإسمي وباسم كل أعضاء الاتحاد نقول : أننا لم نفعل شيئا .. ومع كل هذه الأشياء التي ( لم نفعلها ) فعلناها .. فإننا  لم نفعل شيئا بعد للكليه أو لزملائنا الطلبه الأعزاء ..


*وبدي طلب كتييير بيسط للي بعلق عالموضوع وما بعرف شي ..*

*الأمور إلي بتحصل داخل الاتحاد ما حد بعرف فيها إلا أعضاء الاتحاد  .. وما في داعي يصير الي بيعرف والي ما بيعرف يحكي شرق وغرب ..* 

وكمان شغله أخيره .. أنا مو مجبور إحكي كل شغله بعملها .. وكمان ما بنكر دور بركات بالاتحاد .. بس إحنا بنعمل وما بنحكي .. علشنه بكل بساطه مهما علمنا بالكليه ما رح يبين فيها .. وفهمكم كفايه ..
 وبالنسبه لاستقالة بركات نصيرات .. فما هي بالنسبة لي إلا دليل على الاستسلام أثناء انتصاف فترة دورة الاتحاد .. ولأسباب كتير بسيطه ..

*وأخيرا* .. أنا مستعد للرد على أية اتهامات توجه للاتحاد .. لأن ذلك على أقل تقدير يعتبر من واجباتي الشخصيه ..

أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت بعض التوضيحات والردود لكل من في قلبه ( إذا صلحت التسميه ) حقد على رئيس الاتحاد أو بعض أعضاءه .. لتقصيرهم أو ما شابه ذلك ..

وأنا من هنا  " سأبقى" رغم كل التحديات .. أعدكم بالأفضل والمزيد .. بإذن الله تعالى وعونه .. حتى انتهاء الدورة التاسعه للاتحاد ..


وشكرا


 :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافيه عمر , استمر والى الامام ان شاء الله

----------


## العراب89

اولا انا حاسك صرت بطل قومي :Db465236ff: يا صاحبي

انا ما بدي احكي اشي هون

بس بدي احكيلك انه انا معك ما دمت تدافع عن مصلحة الطلاب بصفتك ممثلنا

ومعك امام مشاكلك الشخصية بصفتك صديقي يا بركات

موفق الى الامام

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

لا تنسحب يا بركات احنا معك للنهاية

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> اعذرني .. بس اعتبر هاد آخر رد إلي عليك ..
> 
> إذا ما بتعرفني شخصيا .. وإذا إنت طالب ولست عضو في الاتحاد .. فيا ريت ما تصير تحكي من دون علم .. يعني إنت عم تحكي عن بركات وهو أصلا ما بحكي هيك .. يعني لو تسأل بركات عن بعض الأعضاء ومن بينهم أنا ما رح ينكر مساندتنا إله ..
> 
> فيا ريت .. ولا خلص إنسى ..
> 
> بشكرك كتير .. وآسف إذا أزعجتك إنت أو أحد الزملاء الأعضاء والطلاب بردودي أو تعليقاتي ..
> 
> شكرا


على فكره انا طالب في الكليه ومن اقدم المحاربين في الكليه و من شان تعرف انا الي في الكليه مده طويله و العميد هاد رابع عميد بيمر علي 
وانا بعرف كتير شغلات عن الجمعيه و انا بعرف انكم عم بتطالبو بكتير شغلات بس اغلبها و بكل صراحه كماليات
وبعدين انا من اكثر الطلاب الناشطين في الكليه يعني ما بيمر نشاط في الكليه من تحت ايدي وهاد الاشي كان كل سنه كانت الجمعيه سباقه اله قبلنا الا هالسنه و الدليل انه الجمعيه ما شاركت في اليوم الوظيفي بأي نشاط يذكر

واعذرني اخي جسر الحياه بس انا حكيتلك انا ما بحب النقاشات في المنتدى لانه النقاشات بتنتهي نهاية مؤلمه في المنتدى
بعتذر مره اخرى اخي عن اي عبارة قاسية وجهتها ولكنها الحقيقه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مصرين ننتاقشو هون قلبتوها  عن الدوره التاسعه للجمعيه الطلابيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*يرجى مراعاة عدم الخروج عن الموضوع والتفرع بقضايا ليس لها صله ,ويرجى العلم بأن اي رد خارج عن الموضوع وتقر الاداره واشراف المنتديات بالحذف سوف يتم حذفه مباشره , يعد هذا بأعتبار تنبيه اول واخير  لجميع الاعضاء , واقبلوا الاحترام ...*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مغلق حتى اشعار اخر

----------

